# Official Bulls vs. Lakers Thread 11/21/03 (10:30 PM EST, WGN, FSW, NBALP)



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

*Bulls vs. Lakers*

On a positive note we are 3-1 over the last two years vs. the Lakers.

Let's see if the Bulls continue playing zone d for most of the game. If so this game will be over by halftime. The Bulls may not have the best man on man defenders but this zone defense hurts to watch. Our big men move over to double and totally forget their man or one of our perimeter defenders doubles down and leaves a guy wide open for a three piont bucket.

Less zone more man on man d please

Get Eddy the ball, give Jamal a shot, get back on d, run the floor, lets make a game of this


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

There are 2 essential things you HAVE to do to beat the Lakers...

1.) Utilize a pick and roll/fade that takes advantage of Shaquille not showing to the ball.

2.) At the end of quarters you have to score from the free throw line! 

To go a little more indepthly into this, this means that the best chance for success is with a quick point guard that can hit the 10-15 footer when the screen is set properly and Shaquille doesn't show on the switch. IMHO, this means Jamal would be the better choice for this. He is (by far) the better shooter between he and Henrich. 

Also, while the concept of going to the line to win games may seem basic in nature, its something we don't concentrate on doing. Teams that beat the lakers MAKE the lakers gaurd them instead of relying on jump shots to go in. 

The Lakers attempt to go to the line at the end of EVERY quarter and earn points there. We have to do the same. This means going into Eddy or whatever inside presence we have. They have to go strong and get fouled and then convert.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Is this the official thread?

If so.....

Bull -- 76
Laker -- 122


----------



## Fromthasouth (Nov 19, 2003)

LA by 20


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fromthasouth</b>!
> LA by 20


That's not how the game works  You have to actually predict the score.

Lakers 89
Bulls 85


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 96
Lakers 90

Rose 28


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Lakers 117
Bulls 99


Bill Gets Public "Vote of Confidence from Paxson" after the game.


Two weeks and counting.......:curse:


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Lakers 106
Bulls 87

High Scorer: Shaq - 31 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers 100
Bulls 85

High scorer: Chandler


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I won't post a score, but with the lackadaisical way the Lakers have been playing, I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Bulls won.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> I won't post a score, but with the lackadaisical way the Lakers have been playing, I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Bulls won.


Agreed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 105
Lakers: 99
Scorer: Gill 22

What the heck, might as well try it (Picking Chicago to win)..

Lakers/Bulls Game Thread

Feel free to go there to discuss the game if ya want.. I'll probably be doing PBP on that one while this one is being taken care of. I'll decide later!


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Lakers 103
Bulls 86

Rose 24


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Lakers 100

Bulls 84


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Lakers 108
Bulls 104

Leading Scorer: Rose 20


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Lakers will win, but its going to be close. The Bulls have had the Lakers number the last couple of years, and they are flying in from NYC after a late game yesterday


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bulls 81
Lakers 105

Shaq with 29.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lakers 109
Bulls 98

don't look pretty


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lakers 113
Bulls 88

Shaq 29
Curry 14


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope shaq pounds eddy and shows him how he should play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Bulls always beat the lakers. It's just what they do.

Bulls-114
Lakers-106

Curry-32


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> I hope shaq pounds eddy and shows him how he should play.


Agreed. I hope he says pre-game Eddy is a softy and that he wont achieve [edit] playing like a girl. And during the game, I hope he throws Eddy some elbows and busts his lips, giving some advice in the process. After the game, I hope Shaq congratulates Eddy for having a great game and for leading his team to the victory.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Lakers 95
Bulls 89


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

To hell w/ it, chalk it up for another L!

Lakers 110
Bulls 88


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> I won't post a score, but with the lackadaisical way the Lakers have been playing, I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Bulls won.


So thats how you spell lacksadaisical :yes:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a strange feeling that this game is going to be something like the one against New Orleans. We are playing like ****, and all signs would point to the Lakers just stomping on us, but for some inevitable reason, we decide to play well. But I still think we lose.

Lakers 107
Bulls 99

Kobe - 29


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls will win 99-90.

Chandler,22pts,17rbds

Key game: Curry will contain Shaq...


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Lakers: 104
Bulls: 90


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Lakers 112
Bulls 89

Lizzy - 7 beers

Kobe 37 points


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Lakers 112
> Bulls 89
> 
> ...




You won't find the answer at the bottom of those bottles Lizzy!  

In the morning, you'll be sober. But the Bulls will still suck.


Look for Shaq to come out looking for a big game to shut up the talk about Eddy handling him. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ready to start the new wave of Bulls are making the playoffs threads as they finally wake up.

Bulls 97
Lakers 88

Curry - 28 points


----------



## NoJoke (May 28, 2003)

Bulls - 82
Lakers - 99

Curry: 6pts, 5 rbds
Shaq: 33pts, 14 rbds (Shaqs revenge)






:devil:


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Is Jamal going to play?

My prediction:

Bulls 87 Lakers 84

Yeah you read that right, Bulls upset the Lakers :yes:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Not a chance...

Lakers - 104
Bulls - 78

Leading scorer: Sweet River Baines w/63.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

The downward spriral picks up speed. 

Lakers 132
Bulls 73


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lakers 9-3 *5-0 @ home* shooting 45% from the field. Give up 43%. 29% in threes. give up, 34%. 44.3 rebounds give up, 43.3. *Their opp have taken more free throws than they have, which I thought was unusual, since LA has Malone and O'neal. Only 14.8 t/o a game. 100.8 pts a game. 95.1 pts to opp. 

Kobe Bryant 46%. 27% in threes. 21.5 pts a game. 4 rbounds 3.8 assists. 1.82 steals. 
Shaquille O'Neal 54.3% 21.4pts a game. 11.5 rebounds. 2.08 blks. 
Karl Malone 47% 14.9 pts a game. 9.9 rebounds. 4 assists. 1.33 steals. 
Gary Payton 47% 29% in threes. 4.3 reb. 6.6 assists. 1.42 steals. just 1.75 t/o
Devean George 52% 40% in threes. 10.3 pts 6.2 reounds. 1.8 assists. 1.92 steals. 1.58 t/o

Bulls 4-8 lost three in a row. 3-2 on the road. 42% as a team. 44% to opp. 39% in threes. opp. 41%. 42.3 rebounds. opp. 43.4. We are giving up 10.3 steals a game. we are allowing over 4 more assists a game than we do!! 18.9 t/o. 3.6 more than we cause. 87.9 pts. opp. 97.8

Jalen Rose 39% 46% in threes. 15.3 pts. 4.3 rebounds 4.1 assists. 
Jamal Crawford 40%. 41% in threes. 2.7 rebounds. 4.6 assists. 1.2 steals.
Eddy Curry 45% 13.2 pts. 6.8 rebounds. 1.3 assists. 1.25 blks. 
Tyson Chandler 45% 13 11.6 rebounds. 1.7 blks. 
Kendall Gill 48%. 10.6 pts. 3.3 rebounds. 2 assists. 1.67 steals. 


Curry vs. Shaq. 

Eddy. 31.2 minutes a game. 45% FGA 124 FGM. 56. FTA 71. FTM 46. rebounds. 6.8 (offensive=2.4) 1.3 assists. .33 steals. 1.25 blks. 2.58 t/o 3.9 pfs. 13.2 pts. 

O'neal. 36.6 minutes. 54% FGA 184 FGM 100. FTA 113. FTM 57. 11.5 rebounds. 3.1 offensive. 2.9 assists. .42 steals. 2.08 blks. 3.08 t/o. 3.4 t/o 21.4 pts a game. 

Take time to look at the stats. Shaq has taken 60 more FGA!! Either our guards are not getting the ball to eddy or Shaq is not getting called for fouls when he does get the ball. With the shooting pct that we have as a team, defenses just collapse on eddy and thats the end of that. Eddy is being called for more fouls. 


LA is 5-0 @ home, bulls are reeling. 117-92, Lakers.*


----------



## kirk_hinrich1983 (Nov 21, 2003)

we're going to get beat so bad its not even funny, 47 free throw attempts for LA compared to chicago's 5,, book it


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Lakers: 187
Bulls: 69

Leading scorer: roger mason senior


----------



## kirk_hinrich1983 (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>robg</b>!
> Lakers: 187
> Bulls: 69
> 
> Leading scorer: roger mason senior


his dad plays for the lakers?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Steed: 87
Ponders: 110

Shaq with 34/15, Curry with 10/5.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 81
Lakers 99

Shaq exacts revenge for 30/12/5
Curry 12/5


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Lose

Lakers 102
Bulls 77


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, this is looking like a done deal then?

The Bulls trade
Rose, Marshall, ERob
for 
AD, JYD, AW, MP

Interesting question:

Since the Bulls play tonight, and I'd think these guys don't play, what's our lineup? Jamal is probable, but we will be very short-handed. Wonder if can activate Mason right before the game and deactivate Baxter? We look to need someone in the backcourt, lest we want Kirk and Jamal going toe to toe with Payton and Kobe for most of the game. That's gonna be brutal.

1- Pip, Hinrich
2- Jamal
3- Gill
4- Chandler, Fizer, Baxter
5- Curry, Blount


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I keep reading that the supposed deal will go down after the game, so is there a chance that will play their last game in a bulls uni tonight?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> I keep reading that the supposed deal will go down after the game, so is there a chance that will play their last game in a bulls uni tonight?


Nope. You absolutely don't risk an injury if a trade had already gone through.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok, but I don't understand why they don't just announce the trade is official instead of waiting until after the game? What does the Laker game have to do with anything if this trade is going to happen and those players won't be available?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

lakers115 bulls 88

I wasn't going to watch the game, but I may stay home tonight just to see our lineup and rotation. I'm curious to see how many minutes the guys involved in the trade play. That may give us some indication as to how valid the rumors of this deal are.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I agree that seeing who is playing tonite will be telling.

Personally, I am hoping to See Robinson, Marshall and Rose in street clothes.

I will miss Marshall and Rose, but I can't believe that some are bashing Mo Pete and Alvin Williams. It wasn't that long ago when we were hoping that Mo Pete would be drafted by the Bulls and that A Williams would be signed as a FA.

This trade gives us alot of what we don't have - 

Toughness - Let's let JYD and A Davis beat the crap out of the stay puft C - Eddy Curry. Eddy needs to get angry and want to destroy people. Corie Blount isn't going to do that.

Mo Pete is still a young guy who has shown the ability to light it up from outside and he does play D.

A Williams is an uptempo PG who can score and is average at D. Rather have him than Hinrich right now. I know, Hinrich's a rookie - Williams is playing hurt....It's the Bulls baby - No Excuses!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't think we'll have anyone sitting out of this game. Until a deal is finalized, there's no guarantee that it will _ever_ happen.

Regardless, I don't think we can withstand the Lakers' firepower.

Bulls 84
Lakers 97


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

What a big game this will be.  


Bulls - 107

Lakers - 94


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Lakers 99
Bulls 85


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Is it possible that the more predictions there are where fans predict a Bulls lost, a lost actually will occur and the opposing team wins? Has anyone ever thought about this. Everytime the majority of fans pick for the Bulls to lose, it seems they actually always do.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers have won 20 straight at home now! 5-0 this year. 

Jackson 786 wins is #11 all time. Cotton Fitzsimmons is next. Jackson passed Gene Shue.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Spurs leading the Hawks. 108-67. 4:19 left in game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI

Looks like the Rose trade is a bogus rumor.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Cartwright gave the starting lineup on radio pregame.

C - Curry
PF - Chandler
SF - Rose
SG - Gill
PG - Pippen

He described this as a lineup they've "been waiting all season to use." Now that everyone's healthy enough, they're using it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Cartwright gave the starting lineup on radio pregame.
> 
> C - Curry
> ...


This is pretty much the lineup I've been waiting for the Bulls to use all season.

It's kinda surprising that Marshall is out, though. But against Shaq, having 2x 7'ers makes sense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose
Chandler
Pippen
Gill
Curry

George
Malone
Payton
Bryant
O'neil


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-raptors-bullstradetalk&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:12 into the game, Lakers inside to Shaq and Curry fouls him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen misses a jumper from the FT line. Curry boards. Back to Pip. He dries and dishes to Chandler driving hte lane. he misses the layup but dunks the putback.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls set up a play for Rose and he misses the outside shot from the left line.

Bulls get the turnover and run a different play for ruse, and he end up with a layup, after cutting off two screens.

Rose then called for a foul off the ball.

Rose wears '5' because of the fab five.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry scores over Shaq!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 2-2


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

George misses a jumper. Rose rebounds, throws downcourt to Chandler who loses it.

Lakers run and Shaq finishes with the windmill dunk.

Curry hits a face up jumper against Shaq to answer.

Payton spins and loses Pippen, misses the shot. Chandler boards.

Rose throws a careless pass to Pip and it's intercepted. Lakers run and Kobe hits an open Jumper.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Inbound pass to rose who comes up shooting and misses.

Kobe misses a dunk on the other end and Bulls come down with it.

8-8, 7:20 left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls looking for Rose. Takes all :24 and they run out the clock.

Bulls defense looks like zone or man. Can't tell.

Payton drives and hits the layup and is fouled.

Lakers on 9-0 run.

13-8.

Timeout bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 4-10 shooting.
Chandler and Curry with 3 boards each.

Lakers 6-12 shooting. 
Malone with 3 boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-8 Lakers. Funny thing....BC wanted to run agains the Lakers. Hoping that a lead would put them back on their heals and make them play catch up. Also tire out Malone and Shaq in 4th quarter. 

Well we are running, but so are they!!! Not good. On a good note, both Chandler and Curry have three boards each.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

errr, this is the 2nd time I've seen the Bulls play this year. They have such terrible execution that its depressing. Chandler and Curry actually look good as far as ability and what is thought to be their weakness. 

I think they need to respond now or Lakers will break it open, they're a few momentim plays away from a 20 pt blowout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Ron*, truebluefan*, MyBallsStillHurt, hoops*, L.O.B, HAWK23*, Nater, life_after_23, Future, rwj333, RoRo, DaFuture, unBULLievable, E L D R U H M A I, BullDurf, arenas809*, chibullsfan4life, brian34cook, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, JPBulls, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, Clockwork24, DaBullz)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen takes a long shot with :05 left. Was good offense.

Lakers come back. Kobe with the flashy moves on the drive, dishes to Shaq and he dunks it with authority.

Pippen misses another shot at the bulls basket and Chandler called for over the back on the board.

15-8 Lakers.


Lakers miss

Rose on the fast break, dumps it to Chandler for the easy bucket.

Malone finds the inside of the Bulls defense to be soft and gets an easy bucket.

Chandler puts back a Curry miss.

Bryant alley-oop to Shaq for the monster slam.

Game is faster thanmy typing.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Shaq might score 150 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill takes a shot and misses. Malone dishes to Payton on the great cut, he misses. Shaq slams the putback.

21-12

Pippen misses a long jumper from the top of the key.

Bulls are completely cold.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

game over


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Eddy Curry looks horrible. He's so intimidated by Shaq... he's not even trying. He's taking wussy jump shots instead of posting up. Horrible... show some ****ING emotion...

He's just lackadaisical out there.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

man the interior defense is curse word horrible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23-12, Lakers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Where's chandler?

Malone is left alone in the lane and gets an easy pass for the layup.

Bulls call another timeout.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

If Rose wasnt playing we would be losing by 30. How that trade is good is beyond me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

58% to 35%....

Lakers have no fouls.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen a more horrendous defense than this years Bulls. It's just dreadful...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford in.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Lakers are playing with a lot of energy on both ends of the floor.

The Bulls have had 2 or 3 offensive possessions where they made some nice cuts and passes... the rest have been brutal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose isn't on the court. Gill is in for him.
Crawford is in.

So is blount.

Pippen hits a tough fallaway jumper.

23-14

Pip with the great block on Malone from behind. OB to Lakers


----------



## elcocinero (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> If Rose wasnt playing we would be losing by 30. How that trade is good is beyond me.


I would rather have JYD's defense than Rose's offense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill misses a jumper from the left side. BLOUNT with the offensive board.

Pippen drives in the lane, draws Shaq, dumps to Blount who hits. And fouled.

Misses the FT.

23-16


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall in, too.

Bulls defense is starting to work. They force the turnover and they've now got the ball.

Blount misses from outside. Marshall boards and scores over Malone!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lakers finally called for a foul. Bryant. 

Blount, Marshall and pipp lead a 6-0 run.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malone makes a great pass from the top of the key to George. He fumbles it and gets it back, scores on the reverse jump hook.

Crawford misses his first shot from the right wing.

Then Payton drives around him and scores easily.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Payton scores against Crawford.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose isn't on the court. Gill is in for him.
> Crawford is in.
> 
> So is blount.


Actually, Crawford is in for Rose, and Pippen slid from PG to SF. Gill started the game.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

now my question is does it make any difference with kirk out of the starting lineup? i'm not saying he should start but people keep critizing him for committing a turnover n so on. cut him some slack guys, he's just a rookie for christ's sake!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers double team and force a jump ball. They win it, but Malone throws it away on the way down court.

Crawford drives, misses, tips, misses. Lakers got it now. Gill steals the pass from payton.

Pippen drives for the layup, misses. Marshall reboudns and misses the putback. Again. Again.

Lakers got it. Shaq called for over the back against Blount. 

Ho Grant in for Shaq. ERob in for the Bulls.

27-18

Jamal killing the clock.

Bulls start moving.

Crawford hits marshall on the left side of the arc and he hits the 3.

27-21

:04 left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> If Rose wasnt playing we would be losing by 30. How that trade is good is beyond me.


Ya his awesome defense and missed shots have really helped us.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm going to miss Marshall if hes part of that trade. 

Bulls lucky to only be down 6 at the end of 1st. 27-21


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls trail by only 6 at the Q.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> now my question is does it make any difference with kirk out of the starting lineup? i'm not saying he should start but people keep critizing him for committing a turnover n so on. cut him some slack guys, he's just a rookie for christ's sake!


Are you asking if the Bulls would likely have more turnovers if Hinrich was playing? If so, the answer is probably "yes."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

36%, not good. But only three t/o. Good! We are rebounding well. So far.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What has pissed me off is Eddy Curry's lackadaisical play.... its disgusting to even see him out there... especially defensively. Show some heart, quit taking damn jump shots... try taking it in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich in with Crawford.

Crawford hits a 2 from the left wing.

27-23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Kings 60-Magic 44 HT. 

Jamal for Two!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount breaks Ho Grant's ankles with the fake and gets an easy shot in the lane and misses from 12 ft.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Jamal is at SG... very interesting. He just blocked Kobe's shot.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Eddy is 1/2 where all thse jumpshots coming from Future?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with his first turnover.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

WTF? why doesnt my wgn have the game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fisher alley-opp to kobe for the dunk

31-23


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Kirk Clock: It took him 1:22 to commit his first TO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford on the move. Penetrates. Dishes to Marshall and he's fouled trying to dunk.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

how many TO's will Kirk have today?? i say 7


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> WTF? why doesnt my wgn have the game?


I know, me too. And I was forward to this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall misses the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd
31-24

Malone camps in the lane. Boards a kareem rush missed layup and is fouled.

Crawford is 1-4 FG.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

me too... i mean Celebrity Justice??? who the hell wants to watch that?


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> me too... i mean Celebrity Justice??? who the hell wants to watch that?


This SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich finds an open lane. Drives, looks like he tried to dunk, but got it blocked by Russell.

Lakers run, have to hold up. Hinrich comes up with the steal. ERob hits the open jumper.

Lakers run some offense, call timeout.

31-36


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

31-26, Lakers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:41 31-26 Lakers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Crawford is 1-4 FG.


That's in 4 minutes, too. If he plays 36 minutes, will he get off 36 shots?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Eddy is 1/2 where all thse jumpshots coming from Future?


2 jump shots.... he's not taking it in. When he had Shaq alone, he passes it off... he's intimidated.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford for three


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Grant misses an outside shot. Russell boards. Back to grant, hits.

Crawford standing dribble. Takes a step to the right, near a screen. Launches the 3 and hits.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

Is there internet broadcast of this game? I can't get it on radio either. 

This is frustrating.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

How much court time do you think Eddy will see tonight? 20 minutes?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob gets a pass from Crawford and hits the 2.

Bulls get the turnover and get a 4 on 0 fast break. Ball ends up in Crawford's hands. He tosses it off the backboard and ERob dunks it.

AND1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by Jamal to e-rob. 

Another pass off the glass to e-rob pass. Crawford taking over.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

suggestion: auto-update on game threads. i'm wearing out the refresh button. 

go e-rob! go jamal!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

as Chandler and Curry sit


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Good job by Bulls bench to get em back in it!

Nice dunk by EROB!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

That play really irritated the crowd... I love it!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Russell hits a 3 to put the lakers up 3.

Crawford drives and misses a floater. Blount cleans up the boards and dunks.

Shaq gets the ball deep and gets the dunk.

ERob answers with another 2.

38-37 Lakers


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

E-Rob is really stroking it. 4-4 from the field this quarter.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, it seems like E-rob's jumper is automatic. It's been that way this whole season. It's also nice to see Jamal and E-Rob bringing energy to this team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson is on fire. 4-4 8 pts.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Why is this game not on WGN?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> Why is this game not on WGN?


it IS on WGN


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose, Curry and Chandler 8 minutes each.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk, Jamal, ERob, Marshall, Blount... now that's a full court lineup.

Kirk, Jamal, and ERob complement each other well on offense, and they haven't totally sucked it up on defense.

If they really committed to letting Jamal play the way they let Rose play on offense, I think Jamal could do it. And more, because he's quicker and can create his own shot.

Rose for AD and MoPete still looks like the better deal to me. AD would stop the massive bleeding in the middle and I think we can replace Rose's output with Mo and Jamal.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> Why is this game not on WGN?


Are you outside the Chicagoland area? Maybe only the Saturday games are on WGN-Superstation...


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> it IS on WGN


It looks like only in the Chicago area. I'm in Champaign, and I get Celebrity Justice.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Crawford's rebound, fullcourt drive, and layup give the Bulls the lead!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good game by Jamal, so far. Nice drive.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh wait, unplug your cable and see if the game is on.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford with the pass too Marshall for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

43-40 Bulls with Currys basket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry, site is sluggish.

Marshall hits a long jumper.

Crawford races downcourt and nobody on the lakers guards him so he keeps going and he ends up with an uncontested layup.

Lakers D looks like ours.

43-40 Bulls


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry was outside restricted area, he got ran into and his feet moved into it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Russell drives in the lane and runs into Curry. Curry is called for the foul.

Russell hits both.

Crawford is doing the right things so far. He's penetrating and dishing. He's fouled just dribbling the ball across the top of the key.

He hits both FTs

45-42


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford must be motivated by playing against his rival GP


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha. Sucker lakers. They always have problems with the bulls. Which is one of the best things about being a bulls fan. It strokes my laker hating side very nicely.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Crawford must be motivated by playing against his rival GP


or he heard alvin williams was coming to replace him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe inside to Shaq, how misses over Curry. Ball slipped out of his hands.

Jamal is being agressive on offense. No passes, just him against the lakers. He's fouled again.

Hits both

47-42

Fisher misses

Crawford brings up court, shoots the 17 footer and misses.

Fisher is fouled at the other end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

47-42 Bulls, led by Jamals 11 pts.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Maybe this is Jamal's last stand


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Crawford is really initiating well. He has 5 rebounds to go along with 11 points.

And Eddy is starting to play defense like a man.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha. Sucker lakers. They always have problems with the bulls. Which is one of the best things about being a bulls fan. It strokes my laker hating side very nicely.


:laugh: So true.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

If it is it has been quite impressive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are now shooting, 47%.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They showed crawford's layup on NBA gamebreak for the Rockets Portland deal, and the moron Kevin Frazier was all talking about Jalen Rose, and then Greg Anthony is like "um. That's Jamal Crawford."

Gotta love ESPN. They try so hard, but know so little.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford drives up court, shoots again.

Lakers announcers commenting about how he's dribbling so much and trying to play the game by himself.

Jamal missed that shot and fouled Fisher while going for his own rebound.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Kobe inside to Shaq, how misses over Curry. Ball slipped out of his hands.
> 
> Jamal is being agressive on offense. No passes, just him against the lakers. He's fouled again.
> ...


To be fair he has thrown off 5 dimes


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Chandler doesnt play in 2nd quarter, whats up with that


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Love to hear Jamal's running, but how do he and Hinrich look playing together in the half court?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry blocks Curry's shot. Lakers get it and run. Kobe finishes the fast break with the putback on the offensive board.

Hinrich gets an open loook for 3 from the left wing an d misses.

Fisher is fouled again and will be at the line.

Tie game 47-47


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Neither does Fizer after Lil Bill didn't want him activated 

Gues who's pouty just because his GM intervened?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal just had two bad possessions in a row... came down and shot it too quick, then came down and dribbled the hell out of the ball the whole time and took an ill-advised shot.

No one else touched the ball.

It's like he got too confident or something... he was playing so nice right up until then :|


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Chandler doesnt play in 2nd quarter, whats up with that


maybe he'll get traded  

His back is probably killing him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Love to hear Jamal's running, but how do he and Hinrich look playing together in the half court?


Nobody but Jamal has touched the ball on offense for at least 5 minutes (real-time, not game clock). That's several posessions.

Hinrich just did get a pass to break that trend.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose just 8 minutes.....hmmmmm....Wonder why?

Wennington said Jamal was playing well but right now he could be caught up too much in Jamal Vs. Gary type of game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> maybe he'll get traded
> 
> His back is probably killing him


I agree. No need to rush Tyson. Besides the Bulls are close without him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wonder why Fizer hasn't played?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'd imagine if Kirk is our primary PG in so many's eyes and the better player pushing it up the court he should be the one doing it.

I'm not going to fault Jamal for trying to be aggressive and score in transition, but missing jumpers and wasting the shot clock won't do.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody but Jamal has touched the ball on offense for at least 5 minutes (real-time, not game clock). That's several posessions.
> ...


That's an overstatement. It was two possessions... two pretty quick possessions.

There were a couple prior possessions where Jamal took it all the way, he had openings that should have been exploited. No harm in that. The harm comes when he's pressing for something that isn't there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls bench 31 to 15!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Rose just 8 minutes.....hmmmmm....Wonder why?
> 
> Wennington said Jamal was playing well but right now he could be caught up too much in Jamal Vs. Gary type of game.


maybe he is indeed going to be traded..or maybe he isn't mentally able to play tonight..all these rumours could wear you down...maybe the starting of Rose was a smokescreen from Pax..to show to Grunwald that he wants to get what he asks for


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen in for Hinrich. He's playing PG.

Give sot Crawford. Crawford posts up Fisher 30 ft from the basket. He dribbles. He finally throws to Curry who drives and hits.

Pip draws the charge against Kobe.

49-49


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Poor marks for Crawford and Cartwright 

ERob was the hot hand with Jamal supporting and facilitating

Nice one guys 

Bad luck ERob ( and Bulls fans ) 

Classic Crawford


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal's got it under control again... better decisions the last two trips down the court. Good job Jamal. 

And also worth noting that he was left out there despite his mistakes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen with the ball on the left side.

Crawford walks from the right wing a couple of steps towards the top of the arc and raises his arm. "Gimme the ball!" Pippen gives to Marshall who hits a nice open shot.

Bulls get a stop and on the fast break Gill scores. 54-49

Bulls another stop.

Pippen at PG, handles, drives the lane, is fouled. To the line.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Jamal's got it under control again... better decisions the last two trips down the court. Good job Jamal.
> 
> And also worth noting that he was left out there despite his mistakes.


Which is what needs to happen if he's ever going to get better.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Uh jamal is the reason we arent down by more. This pro/anti JC thing is so annoying.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have just 4 t/o!! Thats really good for us. 

Baxter in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq at the FT line, hits. To stop an 8-0 bulls run.

Lakers rebound his miss and miss the shot at the buzzer.

55-50 at the half.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Im pissed this game isnt on WGN, like they said it was


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody but Jamal has touched the ball on offense for at least 5 minutes (real-time, not game clock). That's several posessions.
> ...


Jamal is the reason we are even in this game.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Clinton Boswell</b>!
> Im pissed this game isnt on WGN, like they said it was


Did you try my suggestion...unpluggin the cable? I can't do it right now since my roommate is using the tv, but I think you'll get the local wgn and be able to watch it.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Uh jamal is the reason we arent down by more. This pro/anti JC thing is so annoying.


What is frustrating is that he does the right things and gets us back by bringing energy to others that need to feed off that ( ERob ) we open them up and then he gets carried away such that no one touches the ball for 5 goddam minutes - you leave the door open and they are back in it 

_ That's _ annoying


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far so good!! Up five at HT. 

Rose sits and Jamal takes over. Interesting. 

Bulls playing well in most parts of their game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford walks from the right wing a couple of steps towards the top of the arc and raises his arm. "Gimme the ball!" Pippen gives to Marshall who hits a nice open shot.


Are you going to rag on Jamal in every single one of your play by plays.

That's cute...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

See what happens when u let Jamal play his game? The bulls usually do well. It'll be fun to see what excuses the haters come up with now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> What is frustrating is that he does the right things and gets us back by bringing energy to others that need to feed off that ( ERob ) we open them up and then he gets carried away such that no one touches the ball for 5 goddam minutes - you leave the door open and they are back in it
> ...


He does do that. He too much focus on his immediate opponent, I think. Too much one on one. 

But I do admit, tonight, he is the reason we are ahead by five. Him and Donyell.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> See what happens when u let Jamal play his game? The bulls usually do well. It'll be fun to see what excuses the haters come up with now.


The last few times Jamal was allowed to do his thing, the Bulls were getting blown out 20-30.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Poor marks for Crawford and Cartwright
> 
> ERob was the hot hand with Jamal supporting and facilitating


This baffles me.  

The Bulls were getting smoked in the first quarter. One poster declared the game officially "over." 

Some substitutions made to start the 2nd quarter allow the Bulls to get back into the game. E-Rob made 3 jumpers. That explains the complete turnaround in the 2nd quarter?!

Jamal had 5 assists, and shot 3-6 in the quarter. He would have been 4-7 if he hadn't given the ball up to E-Rob on that fast break. He also brought energy and enthusiasm to the team. 

I'll take that kind of quarter from my PG everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> See what happens when u let Jamal play his game? The bulls usually do well. It'll be fun to see what excuses the haters come up with now.


Um, there are lots of games where Jamal does not play this well. That 2nd quarter was way above average for him. 

That being said, I loved everything he did except for his last two shots where no one touched the ball.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

As Bill Walton would say, "Corie Blount, is possibly the best bigman in the game today"  That was a fine half of ball from Blount.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He does do that. He too much focus on his immediate opponent, I think. Too much one on one.
> ...


I agree

He just needs maturity and judgement ( which comes with maturity ) to improve


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> 
> 
> The last few times Jamal was allowed to do his thing, the Bulls were getting blown out 20-30.


Not really. The Bulls main focus the first 3-4 games was getting the ball to either Curry or Rose. And the ENTIRE team couldn't hit jack. We r obviously playing much better on O since then. Tonight, they've just given JC the ball and basically told him to do his thing for the first time since the preseason. And u can see the results.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thumbs Up:
Jamal, Yell, ERob

Thumbs Down:
Curry, Chandler


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> See what happens when u let Jamal play his game? The bulls usually do well. It'll be fun to see what excuses the haters come up with now.


Oh, it's obvious that we'd be up 40 if we had someone else playing more instead of Crawford, the guy is just a cancer.  

We're beating arguably the best team in basketball on the road with Jamal on the floor and producing during our best stretches. Anyone complaining about his play so far tonight is nitpicking to an extreme IMO.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> This baffles me.
> ...


Those assists were to ERob.. you do need more than one player to win you know

We catch up .. then Jamal goes into isolation .. and we let them back in when we could have had them opened up with other "hot" players contributing _ with _ the "hot" Jamal

Trust this debaffles your baffle


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Those assists were to ERob.. you do need more than one player to win you know
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree
> ...


You gots to let him play to get those things though. No one has ever fully matured on the bench. Sometimes you gotta screwup before you can get it right.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you going to rag on Jamal in every single one of your play by plays.
> ...


I call them the way they are.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Then call out Kirk when he effs up. You say you are even handed but somethimes I think you show a bit too much bias.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really. The Bulls main focus the first 3-4 games was getting the ball to either Curry or Rose. And the ENTIRE team couldn't hit jack. We r obviously playing much better on O since then. Tonight, they've just given JC the ball and basically told him to do his thing for the first time since the preseason. And u can see the results.


I agree that the main focus of the bulls was curry and rose, but i'm not sure that it was jamal's focus. remember, for that period, jamal had more fga than everyone else. 

on the other hand, you're right, the offense has gotten better. but i don't think that means we should let jamal do his thing all the time. it looks like jamal is mixing things up pretty well with the assists and scoring tonight. if he did that every night, i wouldn't care if he scored 30 points. it's when he seems to focus more on scoring by himself than trying to score as a team that i have problems with his game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, it's obvious that we'd be up 40 if we had someone else playing more instead of Crawford, the guy is just a cancer.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

8:14 Jamal Crawford made 24 ft Three Point Jumper. 29-33 
7:43 Eddie Robinson made Jumper. Assisted by Jamal Crawford. 31-33 
7:22 Eddie Robinson made Slam Dunk. Assisted by Jamal Crawford. 33-33 
6:41 Jamal Crawford missed 9 ft Jumper. 33-36 
6:09 Eddie Robinson made 18 ft Jumper. Assisted by Corie Blount. 37-38 

From 4:15 to 2:51, nobody but Jamal touched the ball on offense.

During that time, Jamal shot 4 FTs, and Fisher shot 4.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Then call out Kirk when he effs up. You say you are even handed but somethimes I think you show a bit too much bias.


in dabullzs defense, he critiques and praises players when they ought to be. There are people here with their favorites, obviously. But it isnt obvious to me who Dabullzs favorites are. I would say he is pretty impartial. That is appreciated


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Then call out Kirk when he effs up. You say you are even handed but somethimes I think you show a bit too much bias.


I make it a point to point out when Hinrich screws up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I got to take this phone call. The play by play is going to have to wait.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> in dabullzs defense, he critiques and praises players when they ought to be. There are people here with their favorites, obviously. But it isnt obvious to me who Dabullzs favorites are. I would say he is pretty impartial. That is appreciated


True but sometimes I think he is a bit too quick ot praise some players and blame others.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Cartright is a genius. Way to give back the lead by not playing the guys who were successful. Brilliant move.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> in dabullzs defense, he critiques and praises players when they ought to be. There are people here with their favorites, obviously. But it isnt obvious to me who Dabullzs favorites are. I would say he is pretty impartial. That is appreciated


I agree. I've seen similar comments when KH makes a turnover.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 4 fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jalen 2 pts 1-6.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Poor Jalen ... he can't buy a basket! And is making mistakes right and left. Jalen is a winner and to put him on a team coached by Cartright is like adding gasoline to a fire.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen is playing horrible.... rag on him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's my thing. If Jalen is being traded to Toronto, why would he want to do anything to help the bulls get a win, that may make his job of making the playoffs in Toronto that much harder?

Seems like a tough situation to try and stay focused in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Take Jalen out and trade him to Toronto... that was horrible.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow. Jalen looks brutal this quarter. I suppose we can chalk it up to distraction.

-----------------------

I'll sub in for DaBullz.

Gill had a real nice layup after driving the baseline. On the next possession, he drew Kobe's 4th foul.

Shaq has headed to the locker room during the TV timeout for unknown reasons.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

t/o 63-60 Bulls.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Rose clearly doesn't even play for the Bulls anymore. He can care less. As long as he is in a Bulls uni he should still have some class and help the team win! I would of traded his low @** to Hawks. :upset:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Pippen feeds in to Chandler, who loses it, gets it back, and scores.

Malone to Payton on the other end for a nice layup.

Chandler gets an offensive foul for setting a moving screen.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Here's my thing. If Jalen is being traded to Toronto, why would he want to do anything to help the bulls get a win, that may make his job of making the playoffs in Toronto that much harder?
> 
> Seems like a tough situation to try and stay focused in.


That's exactly what I was saying earlier. The Bulls should have done a better job of keeping this a secret.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Gill steals it off the Laker inbounds.

Chandler misses a 17-footer.

Payton drives all the way to the basket, misses the layup. Lakers end up with the loose ball. Malone's jumper bounces over the backboard.

65 -62 Bulls.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Gill drains a 20-foot jumper.

Malone hits a 15-footer with 4 seconds on the shot clock.

Gill misses a jumper.

George misses at the other end.

Rose's jumper rims out.

HoGrant makes a medium range jumper.

Rose pops a 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq has strained right calf muscle


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Rose makes a 3.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Shaq has strained right calf muscle


Was that on the radio?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose FINALLY hit a shot. A three.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I hope Shaq will be fine.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Was that on the radio?


Yes. Said Shaq is in locker room. No word on if he will or will not be back.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> I hope Shaq will be fine.


I hope he's fine *tomorrow*.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 8:14 Jamal Crawford made 24 ft Three Point Jumper. 29-33
> 7:43 Eddie Robinson made Jumper. Assisted by Jamal Crawford. 31-33
> 7:22 Eddie Robinson made Slam Dunk. Assisted by Jamal Crawford. 33-33
> ...


4:15 to 2:51... boy, that doesn't look like 5 minutes to me.

Honestly, I don't think you're providing a very good context when it comes to Jamal... it appears, whether it's your intent or not, that you're over-emphasizing the two bad possessions he had. Calling a 2:24 stretch a 5 minute stretch seems like a stretch to me... you weren't even halfway right.

I'm not say you're a "hater" or any of that crap, but I'm seeing things differently on the TV than what I'm reading here. Jamal got out of control for a couple possessions, but it didn't really cost us much and he got back into the flow afterwards.

When a guy, especially a young guy, is asked to be the focal point of the offense, that's gonna happen. I took a lot more importance from his (larger) good stretch, and the fact he recovered from the bad one. That sort of thing is more important than two bad shots.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Rose is such a bum. Can't wait til he is traded. Dumb @** player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 7-10 in free throws. Lakers 15-19

Gill has three steals.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> 4:15 to 2:51... boy, that doesn't look like 5 minutes to me.
> ...


I said 5:00 REAL-TIME, not game clock time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nater keep it up, or if you want, I'll resume.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford scores.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I said 5:00 REAL-TIME, not game clock time.


Game time is what counts.:yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Russell drives in the lane and runs into Curry. Curry is called for the foul.
> 
> Russell hits both.
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bryant has taken just 8 shots. Is he waiting for the 4th quarter?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Game time is what counts.:yes:


lets back off Dabullz, he isnt a hater. I can give you about 45 posts from other people who constitute more hatred for Jamal then Dabullz saying what he did, which was more play by play then anything. Keep up the good work Dabullz.

and keep it up jamal


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Game time is what counts.:yes:


If you think so.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

70-66 Bulls.

After the timeout, Crawford and Hinrich are in.

George drives and makes an impressive one-handed slam.

Crawford's runner is good off the glass.

Payton sinks a jumper from 15 feet.

Gill misses from 15.

Payton finds Fisher, who misses a 3 from the corner. Rebound goes out of bounds, off of Tyson.

E-Rob subs in, for Gill I believe.

Payton makes another jumper.

Crawford makes another runner.

Malone's jumper is short, Lakers get the rebound. Holding for a last shot, Payton is fouled with 7 seconds left (Bulls had a foul to give). Kobe and Walton enter the game. E-Rob breaks up the pass from Payton to Walton, and a cheap foul is called on Crawford as he goes after the loose ball.

Kobe misses the first FT. Makes the second.

Crawford's 3/4 length prayer hits the back of the rim.

74-73 Bulls after 3 Q.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I said 5:00 REAL-TIME, not game clock time.


Who the hell cares about "real time".

It's misleading and useless.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LoL @ Mikedc


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares about "real time".
> ...


Real-time is why they'll call a timeout when you're about to shoot the game winning free throw, dude.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

DaBullz, I'll let you take over for the 4th quarter. That way, I can stand up and yell at my TV.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else notice and find it annoying that Wayne Larrivee cannot say "1 point lead" and always has to say "lead by the slimmest of margins." Man, that gets old.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bryant has taken just 8 shots. Is he waiting for the 4th quarter?


I would say so.  

I hope he has a little mercy for us. But knowing Kobe, he has no mercy in situations like this. I say we quadruple team him!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nater...

want me to take it over?


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares about "real time".
> ...


Yeah, "real time" is kind of pointless...except when someone accuses another of saying what he never said.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> DaBullz, I'll let you take over for the 4th quarter. That way, I can stand up and yell at my TV.


Hehe

You will be yelling.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ok, here we go!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

FOXW just said Shaq is done for the night


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers bring it up court down 1.

Crawford pokes the ball away, but to nobody. Lakers get it back, then turn it over.

Crawford at point. Fakes towards a screen set by Marshall.

Dribbles to the top of the arc, launches the 3 and hits!

Kobe comes back with a drive into the lane and the layup.

77-75


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

OT - magic lose AGAIN - by 30 to the kings

Brad miller

22 points 14 rbs and 10 assists


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bryant has taken just 8 shots. Is he waiting for the 4th quarter?


It would appear so.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> lets back off Dabullz, he isnt a hater. I can give you about 45 posts from other people who constitute more hatred for Jamal then Dabullz saying what he did, which was more play by play then anything. Keep up the good work Dabullz.
> ...


Yeah don't misconstrue it. I think Dabullz is doing a fine job. I did cringe a little at the "gimme the ball" line because it didn't really have anything to do with anything. But on the hole Dabullz is pretty fairhanded, and he is providing a service that I am very thankfull for.

Dabullz. Rock on.:rock:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford for three!!! :greatjob:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at point this time.

Pass to Marshall who hits.
79-75

Payton misses, Hinrich boards and remains at the point.

CFrawford gets it, sets up the offense.

Drives the lane and shoots over grant, misses.

George misses.

Bulls run, 3 on 1.

Jamal to Marshall to ERob who ends up taking a 6 ft jumper and missing.

George misses a layup at the other end.

Jamal crossover and shoots an airball from 6 ft behind the 3pt line.

Bryant is fouled and goes to the line

79-75


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice D by Jamal on Gary


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it my mistake, or are we playing Kirk and Jamal together for extended minutes tonight?

If so. Good job BC. Stick with it, and I might not think your a complete moron.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe makes, misses
79-76

Hinrich at point. Crawford across the court from him.

Hinrich dribbles to the ft line on the right side, pump fakes and gets run into, draws the foul.

Lakers timeout.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

DaBullz - 

What's your analysis of Rose's performance tonight. Do you attribute it to distraction?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah don't misconstrue it. I think Dabullz is doing a fine job. I did cringe a little at the "gimme the ball" line because it didn't really have anything to do with anything. But on the hole Dabullz is pretty fairhanded, and he is providing a service that I am very thankfull for.
> ...


It is clear that BC put in Pippen to take control because JC had gone out of control. He was calling for the ball, and Pippen went away from him. That's the way it was.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Real-time is why they'll call a timeout when you're about to shoot the game winning free throw, dude.


Not trying to really cause an argument, but i disagree

But that still has nothing to do with who's got the ball. I understand that you're trying to make the point that the other players might 'get cold', but I don't think that's a valid point. It's really not one I've ever seen anyone attempt to use to criticize a player for.

So any time there are a couple back to back free throw sets, should they pass up open shots in the offense just so they can let everyone touch the ball again?

Absolutely not.

What matters is whether a guy is getting good, unforced shots or whether he's just freezing out other guys and pressing to do something himself when he should be passing. The fact that Jamal started playing 1 on 5 is what was bad... the fact that they stopped and shot free throws is pretty irrelavent even though it sounds bad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> DaBullz -
> 
> What's your analysis of Rose's performance tonight. Do you attribute it to distraction?


I think he was playing OK, actually. His shot wasn't going down, but he did make a nice inside shot. 

Our 2nd team is better than theirs (LA is only 6 players deep, really), so BC took advantage of that.

Hinrich makes both fts, I believe.

Payton comes back and hits a floater.

Russesll called for the foul, fighting the screen.

80-78

Blount called for the offensive foul.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> But that still has nothing to do with who's got the ball. I understand that you're trying to make the point that the other players might 'get cold', but I don't think that's a valid point. It's really not one I've ever seen anyone attempt to use to criticize a player for.
> ...


relax mate. i have seen a million times worse


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Not trying to really cause an argument, but i disagree
> ...


The question was asked, "how good do Kirck and Jamal look together." My answer was honest: "It's been 5 minutes and I haven't seen ANYBODY but Crawford with the ball."

If anything got cold, it was my memory of another bull with the ball. Get it?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

It's Kobe Time. No doubt about it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LA now has a 2 point lead.

Kobe hits FTs. He's got 19 pts.

83-80 LA.

ERob

To Pippen

Works against Russell

Pippen forces up a tough shot and misses.

Malone boards and gets fouled by Marshall.

Great defense by Russell.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk's played some not vvery good D.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Look at these F-ing Lakers calls... horrible. 

Malone throws an elbow, Marshall gets the foul. 

Bryant makes a spin move, but pushes off Hinrich.... isn't that an offensive foul?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Hinrich is commiting fouls like they are going out of style. Im stillt rying to figure out if it is hustle or he is too slow to play in the NBA.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Payton with the ball, crawford gets double team help from Marshall and then stops. So does Marshall. Payton sees Russell open on the wing and passes to him and he hits.

Lakers are showing their poise and they're looking to win behind it.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Hinrich is commiting fouls like they are going out of style. Im stillt rying to figure out if it is hustle or he is too slow to play in the NBA.


At least we don't have to watch him attempt to defend Kobe anymore.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Cartwright made that TO a little to late. He should have made it at 84-80.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirks effort is admirable on the defensive end of the court. And half of good D is simply effort. 25% is understanding your opponent and your sets. and the last 25% is atheletic ability. And i second that I dont know if he has the lateral quickness to be a good defender at this level at the so called 1 spot


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford gets it at the top of the key. Drives, shoots it about 1ft short of the basket. It gets knocked around and it comes back to him. He puts it back up and in with a soft touch.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, Scottie's knifing layup conjures images of old Scottie.

Kobe one-ups him by hitting a fadaway that conjures images of old MJ.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Does anyone else get the impression that BC has just thrown in the towel on JC and said go score the basketball rather then even trying to set anyone up?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford gets it at the top of the key. Drives, shoots it about 1ft short of the basket. It gets knocked around and it comes back to him. He puts it back up and in with a soft touch.


cbssportsline gave Payton credit for a block and Jamal got an extra rebound out of it.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

6:26 CHI - E. Curry defensive rebound


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford posts up near half court. Dribbles. Moves quickly to the right. Throws to Pip in the corner. Pip drives toward half court then turns into the lane and goes all the way to the bucket and scores on the bank.

Kobe is too much for ERob to handle. He hits a jordan like fadeaway from the right side over him.

Bulls got it.

:08 on the clock. Marshall throws it over Curry's head by a lot.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

How long has it been since Jalen played? Coincedence?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe with another magical score.

90-84 LA.

Jamal drives and misses a layup that hangs on the back of the rim and falls off.

Malone is fouled on the other end and gets FTs.

90-84

Rose comes in

Kobe has taken over, since Shaq went out.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

We can't win this game without E-Rob playing some lock-down defense on Kobe. I'd say he's already playing pretty good D, but we'll see if he can turn it up a notch.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

4:28 CHI - Shooting foul on E. Curry 

I can't see the game. Is this a bogus foul?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malone made the FTs.

92-84

Crawford holds his dribble at the top. Passes to Curry at the FT line. Back to Jamal, he can't handle it. Kobe tries a leaner from the FT line, misses.

Bulls knock it out and run. Marshall misses a layup. 

Kobe tries a leaner from the FT line again, and misses.

ERob scores to bring the BUlls to within 6 with 3:20 left.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Does anyone else get the impression that BC has just thrown in the towel on JC and said go score the basketball rather then even trying to set anyone up?


?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> How long has it been since Jalen played? Coincedence?


Actually, he's in now. I only noticed because he launched a long jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> ?


Seems that way. Jamal has been on five assists for a long time


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is having a tough time scoring on Pippen. He tries to use the bank from in the lane and misses. Curry boards.

(Yes, that was a foul on Curry).

Since real time doesn't mean anything (heh heh), Rose is still got the sweat going from pre-game warmups. Nope. He misses a wide open 3 from the left side. And missed badly.

Lakers call timeout.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, he's in now. I only noticed because he launched a long jumper.


I saw that on sportsline just after i posted. Damn WGN.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

92-86 Lakers, 2:51 left

Bryant was called for a T.

Crawford to shoot it.

misses.

Lakers ball


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What's the story with Curry/Chandler?

Why the hell was Kirk guarding Kobe freaking Bryant?

Does Rose look like he has any desire left after the trade news?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kobe gets a T


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Payton goes in the lane against Crawford. Spins and goes through the double team and is hacked. Foul is on Marshall, I believe.

Missed the first FT
Made the 2nd

93-86


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

time's running out and we're down by 4


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Curry DUNKS!!!  Was it powerful?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> What's the story with Curry/Chandler?


Curry has been quiet, but has a few nice baskets. Including an alley-oop as I type this! Chandler's minutes seem to have been limited.



> Why the hell was Kirk guarding Kobe freaking Bryant?


He didn't have the main assignment. It was probably just after some switches.



> Does Rose look like he has any desire left after the trade news?


He has a desire to shoot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen at the point.

He holds, holds, holds.

Crawford goes running toward half court, looking for the pass.

Pippen looks, the defense moves a little.

He no-looks to Curry for the dunk.

93-88

Bulls get the stop and run.

Grant called for a blocking foul, sending Curry to the line.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Eddie C and Scottie play so great together!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry missed the 1st, hit the 2nd

93-89

1:54 left

Down just 4, plenty of time left.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crap... Curry and Crawford missed important free throws.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers so smart.

They chew up the :24 clock and kobe gets fouled by Rose with 1:35 left in the game.

He missed the 1st
Lakers are helping us out
Made the 2nd

94-89


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose crossover on the left wing. Gets a good look. Misses.
Announcer says it looked like a pass to Curry that hit the rim.

Kobe comes down and hits the finger roll.

Bulls down 7.

It's not looking good

96-89 with a little over a minute left


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

Jalen, Jalen. I won't miss you.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose crossover on the left wing. Gets a good look. Misses.
> Announcer says it looked like a pass to Curry that hit the rim.
> 
> ...


Laker announcers are wondering why Jalen is even on the floor.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Laker announcers are wondering why Jalen is even on the floor.


That is true.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen hits a cutting curry in the wrong spot with a great pass. He hit him right in the hands, that is.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Laker announcers are wondering why Jalen is even on the floor.


and the laker announcers are probably the best announcers in the game, and i have always felt, the most impartial


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After the turnover, Kobe hits another terrific shot in the lane.

Crawford shoots a quick (necessary) 3 and hits.

98-92

Payton is fouled to stop the clock.

He hits
He misses

99-92

:32 left
Crawford gets it near half court, finds an open spot for a 3 attempt. Misses.

Curry knocks down Malone after he had the rebound and gets called for the foul.

Hit the road, jack. He's gone.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

rose should have been benched this whole game, he wasn't even trying, he knows he's gone... get the hell out of a bulls uniform you useless bum


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> rose should have been benched this whole game, he wasn't even trying, he knows he's gone... get the hell out of a bulls uniform you useless bum


Amen to that! :upset:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

This one is over. Jalen's last game as a Bull? By the way he played, you would think so.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

If Cartwright calls a TO when The Lakers go up by 2 we probably have a chance to win


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hit the road, Jalen... and don't you come back


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe I wasnt seeing right but Kendall wasnt out there at the end.. Heck half the last quarter if I saw right.. Why was Rose out there with a dismal night? Eh oh well!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> This one is over. Jalen's last game as a Bull? By the way he played, you would think so.


you would HOPE so...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow, cant believe how pathetic this team is. We cant defeat the lakers, even when they are without Shaquille and down by 5 points. :upset: 

Rose already knows he wont be a Bull, so why bother giving him minutes?? After all, he is going to be a Raptor tomorrow and its in his best interest to see the Bulls dropping another one.

Where is Chandler when you need him the most? Nowhere. Thats why JYD is on the way. 

Sit Hinrich, Im tired of his act. Jamal proved again he deserves to start.

**** the Bulls, all they do is ruin my weekend.

:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Whoever picked 101-94 Lakers was right on.

Game is over.

Rose 2-11 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 3 TO, 3 PF, 5 pts
Chandler 4-8 FG, 4 reb, 2 ast, 2 PF, 8 pts
Curry 5-9 FG, 1-2 FT, 9 reb, 2 ast, 3 TO, 6 PF, 11 pts
Gill 5-12 FG, 2 reb, 2 ast, 1 TO, 3 stl, 10 pts
Pippen 3-10 FG, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 5 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 1 blk, 2 PF, 7 pts
Crawford 8-21 FG, 3-6 3pt, 4-5 FT, 3 reb, 5 ast, 1 TO, 0 stl, 4 PF, 23 pts
Blount 3-5 FG, 10 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 3 PF, 6 pts 
Marshall 5-9 FG, 11 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 4 PF, 13 pts
ERob 4-5 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk, 1 PF, 8 pts
Hinrich 0-2 FG, 0-1 3pt, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 2 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 5 PF, 1 pts
Baxter 1-1 FG, 2 pts

How 'bout the job Blount did on Shaq?

Shaq went 7-11 FG with just 7 reb and 15 points.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Somewhere out across the NBA Ronal Murray at this exact moment has Jamal's point total on 10-16 shooting.

Nice game for Jamal. But once again Ronald Murray is proving he's the real deal.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

How about Karl Malone and his almost 20 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal had a nice game. Very nice!

Rose? I have no comment on that. 

No moral victories. We played them well enough to win and should have won it with Shaq not in the game. 

I do wonder why Gill was not in the game for Rose at the end. 

Still wonder why Fizer DNP.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Did you see when Cartwright pulled Jalen off the bench when he came in... and Jalen was pushing Cartwright away.

He didn't even want to play... I don't even understand why Cartwright even played him..... He may have a great attitude off the court... but he has a piss poor attitude on the court. 

I hope the Raps still want his worthless ***.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> OT: Somewhere out across the NBA Ronal Murray at this exact moment has Jamal's point total on 10-16 shooting.
> 
> Nice game for Jamal. But once again Ronald Murray is proving he's the real deal.


Murray is like 5th in the NBA in scoring. Absolutely amazing

I think i had that final score


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great game for Jamal.. Nice seeing him back  .. Curry you said Shaq was out but remember they still had KOBE, Karl, and Gary.. Kobe was crunch this game and that was that..


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

I thought the team was doing great until Rose started playing like the dumb @** he is. What a true cancer he is! He can care less about being a team player. He has always been very selfish. He f****ked up the game for everyone. This was a total distraction to the players.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Again, this team needs a player like Kobe. We wont achieve shi* with Marshall, Roses, Gills, Chandlers, etc...


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Did you see when Cartwright pulled Jalen off the bench when he came in... and Jalen was pushing Cartwright away.


I seen this clearly also. That was so mean of him. He is lucky that Cartwright is a nice guy.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Orlanda has a player like Kobe. not helping them much...



This game is an aberration we do not win consistently without rose. Dont even score with Mo Pete, Williams, or JYD


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (johnston797, Chops, rlucas4257, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, izanagi11, krob, thrice911, ChiTownFan, DaBullz, laso, Future, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, Spyfy, RangerC, airety, DaFuture, Sigifrith, newmessiah10, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, elcocinero, brian34cook, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, TLR, visionary432, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, osman, bpm183, JPBulls, C Blizzy, Nater)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (johnston797, Chops, rlucas4257, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, izanagi11, krob, thrice911, ChiTownFan, DaBullz, laso, Future, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, Spyfy, RangerC, airety, DaFuture, Sigifrith, newmessiah10, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, elcocinero, brian34cook, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, TLR, visionary432, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, osman, bpm183, JPBulls, C Blizzy, Nater)


Users Browsing Forum: (Ron*, truebluefan*, Bullwhip*, Chops, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, HAWK23*, krob, Nater, thrice911, Crawscrew*, ChiTownFan, Mikedc, laso, Future, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, Killuminati, rwj333, airety, DaFuture, Sigifrith, nelmsy, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, elcocinero, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, JRose5, TheWindyCityBallers, visionary432, Bulls96*, futuristxen, MJG, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, Starbury03, ~SpEtZnA~, Bobby Buckets*, Laid-Backness06*, C Blizzy, Happyface, DaBullz)


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Users Browsing Forum: (Ron*, truebluefan*, Bullwhip*, Chops, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, HAWK23*, krob, Nater, thrice911, Crawscrew*, ChiTownFan, Mikedc, laso, Future, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, Killuminati, rwj333, airety, DaFuture, Sigifrith, nelmsy, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, elcocinero, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, JRose5, TheWindyCityBallers, visionary432, Bulls96*, futuristxen, MJG, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, Starbury03, ~SpEtZnA~, Bobby Buckets*, Laid-Backness06*, C Blizzy, Happyface, DaBullz)


there we go :yes:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

T-Mac already put the Magic in Playoffs, so he has proved what he is worth. He is injured and cant understand why he participated in the Pre-Olympic tournament in Puerto Rico.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> T-Mac already put the Magic in Playoffs, so he has proved what he is worth. He is injured and cant understand why he participated in the Pre-Olympic tournament in Puerto Rico.



Not that putting your team in the playoffs in the East is a crowning achievement...


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Too bad we have no one on the team who could of b**ch slapped ROSE! :upset: If I were one of the players I sure would of have. :upset:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Users Browsing Forum: (Ron*, truebluefan*, Bullwhip*, Chops, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, HAWK23*, krob, Nater, thrice911, Crawscrew*, ChiTownFan, Mikedc, laso, Future, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, Killuminati, rwj333, airety, DaFuture, Sigifrith, nelmsy, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, elcocinero, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, JRose5, TheWindyCityBallers, visionary432, Bulls96*, futuristxen, MJG, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, Starbury03, ~SpEtZnA~, Bobby Buckets*, Laid-Backness06*, C Blizzy, Happyface, DaBullz)


Are the users with asterisks invisible to a layperson like me? I guess I should just leave the heavy lifting to the trained experts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Are the users with asterisks invisible to a layperson like me? I guess I should just leave the heavy lifting to the trained experts.


Heh.

I've asked the CMs and Admins that same question and never got an answer ;-)


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:
----------------
Does anyone else get the impression that BC has just thrown in the towel on JC and said go score the basketball rather then even trying to set anyone up?
-------------


I had the same EXACT impression. I really started thinking that Cartwright told Jamal to score and dont worry about passing when he gets the ball. Thats why he had Heinrich in there, and if you noticed, they'd specifically call for Heinrich to get it once Jamal got abit out of control. Otherwise Jamal pretty much took it to the basket if any opening showed up. Btw, not sure if people have been keeping track of this, but i hope your all taking note of his halftime buzzer running shots from halfcourt that always hit rim or go in.

I thought Cartwrights lineups at different times are still extremely suspect, especially towards the end of the game. The Bulls could've won thsi game. Rose played bad, but i dont think he tanked it like some said, i just think he was off. Heinrich played awful, and i still maintain the opinion that hes not a starter in the NBA. Donyell played underrated good, and ERob played decent too. Gill wasnt bad either. The rest were pathetically average.

The Jamal and Heinrich backcourt experiment was a wash due to Heinrich sucking. But i think it might've been a success in the context of using Jamal at 2, although he was pretty much running point the whole night. If he doesnt have to worry about HAVING to pass the ball he seems alot more happy. Jamal really needs to get smarter basketball wise, he could draw more fouls when he drives if he just held on to it abit longer and leaned his body in, and then tried the and 1's. He'll get smarter in terms of when to shoot and when not to with experience, in fact alot of his deficiencies will improve with experience. They need to play him as much as possible, even in garbage time imo so he doesnt feel like he has to do something every play during his limited minutes.

The Bulls really could've won this one, and i have a real problem with how Cartwright used his lineup. I just hope he wisens up and starts Jamal and Donyell next game :devil:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Jamal had a nice game. Very nice!
> 
> Rose? I have no comment on that.
> ...


I was glad to see that the Bulls have decided to let Jamal play. Nice game tonight. The floater may need to be reigned in a little. I'll anticipate many, many more 23 point, 5 assist, 1 TO games in the future if they let Jamal play. Give him 40 minutes and that 23 may turn into 30. A few defensive gaffes, and a couple ill-advised shots... but... as almost always with Jamal when he starts and is allowed to play... the good outweighed the bad.

Chandler is hurt. Its sad.

Rose. Ick.

The sad thing is that Marshall and EROB were key contributers tonight... and they may be gone soon. EROB does not bring it every night... but I'll be really sad to see marshall go.

Not a bad game. Rose is becoming ineffective.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Rose is becoming ineffective.


The guy has back to back bad shooting games and he's becoming ineffective?

Last game he had 5 rebounds and 6 assists. Is that ineffective? How about the 7 rebounds and 7 assists the game before? Oh yeah, he shot 8-16 and scored 19 points. How about the game before that? 7-13 shooting and 25 points. How about the game before that? 6-13 shooting, 20 points, and 4 assists. How about the game before that? Bad shooting 3-14, but with 6 rebounds and 6 assists. How about the game before that? 10-15 shooting, 5 rebounds, and 34 points. How about the game before that? 7-14 shooting, and 16 points.

We're 1-0 in games he's scored 30+. We're 1-1 (beat Boston, lost to Minnesota by 3) in games he's scored 20.

If Rose gets traded to Toronto, it will be interesting. They lose 3 starters and gain Rose. Let's see if their record improves from .455 to something better. Like playoffs. And let's see if we win before 2004.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The guy has back to back bad shooting games and he's becoming ineffective?
> ...


I think Rose is a good player, but for whatever reason he can't consistently shoot anymore. I thought his shooting would improve with the presence of better offensive options on the floor this year, but I was dead wrong. He's shooting 37.4 percent! Last year he was at 40%. This is bad.... and its getting worse. I'll hope its just because he's hurt, but its starting to get too long to say that.

If this trade goes down, it will be interesting to see what happens, I agree. I don't know if either team weill become a winning team due to the trade. I don't think the Bulls will suffer much due to the loss of Rose on offense... Crawford will fill that slot nicely. I think they will miss Marshall a great deal on offense. Maybe Fizer can fill this gap.

We'll improve on D.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Kirks effort is admirable on the defensive end of the court. And half of good D is simply effort. 25% is understanding your opponent and your sets. and the last 25% is atheletic ability. And i second that I dont know if he has the lateral quickness to be a good defender at this level at the so called 1 spot


i disagree because if you dont have the pyhsical ability to play defense on whomever all the understanding and effort wont help you...you'll just foul out...or get lit up ...or both


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> i disagree because if you dont have the pyhsical ability to play defense on whomever all the understanding and effort wont help you...you'll just foul out...or get lit up ...or both



This is exactly what many die hard college basketball fans don't understand about the NBA.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what many die hard college basketball fans don't understand about the NBA.


because in college you can win titles playing zone

you cant in the nba because the players are too good


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that putting your team in the playoffs in the East is a crowning achievement...


But is something that Curry, Chandler and Crawford, together, couldnt and wont accomplish together (At least, this season).


----------



## kirk_hinrich1983 (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Rose is a good player, but for whatever reason he can't consistently shoot anymore. I thought his shooting would improve with the presence of better offensive options on the floor this year, but I was dead wrong. He's shooting 37.4 percent! Last year he was at 40%. This is bad.... and its getting worse. I'll hope its just because he's hurt, but its starting to get too long to say that.
> ...


what we will greatly miss is marshalls ability to pull other bigmen out to the perimiter making it easier for eddy to operate in the paint


----------



## kirk_hinrich1983 (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Real-time is why they'll call a timeout when you're about to shoot the game winning free throw, dude.


stop making things us, realtime is irrelevant during atcual nba games.


----------



## bye_Jalen (Nov 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> rose should have been benched this whole game, he wasn't even trying, he knows he's gone... get the hell out of a bulls uniform you useless bum


i wish jalen were gone NOW. i cant stand seeing this 10 year vet


----------



## bye_Jalen (Nov 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The guy has back to back bad shooting games and he's becoming ineffective?
> ...



not effective as in loss of talent, but ineffective as in you cant rely on him on any given night. he's like my wife, you never know which jalen will come to play on a given night, the lights out shooting gamewinner or the lazy attitude crybaby basketball cannon


----------

